#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei - quidway ar 18-10 flash

## kvilhena

Prezados,

Estou precisando da FLASH desse roteador, para poder salva-lo
apesar do bicho ser levinho ainda tem jeito!!

Obrigado desde já!

----------

